# paw print in the snow



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

A friend of mine sent this to me. Her cousin took the pic of these tracks entering and exiting a cave around Lake of the Ozarks in Missuori. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

bear.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

black bear


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

It's NOT anything I'd want to meet when my ammo is in the snow!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Can't say for sure what it is, bear I would guess also, but would not want to visit in the cave. Been there to Lake Stockton, nice area.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

whiskeylivewire said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me. Her cousin took the pic of these tracks entering and exiting a cave around Lake of the Ozarks in Missuori. Anyone know what it is?


I don't think it's wide enough for a bear, and it doesn't show 5 toes. It looks more like a large dog's footprint which is longer and narrower and shows 4 toes as in your photo above. 

Bear:










Dog:










.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It looks canine to me, but it would help to know what the cartridge is


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Yup, it's canine. Either a large wolf or a large dog.
This is a bear print, front paw:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Canine: wolf or dog


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It looks like the wolf tracks I saw Saturday.

It might be looking for a den to have pups.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Never seen a wolf,but if it ain't one, theres a monster dog in that area.WOLF.:gromit:


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Today I found some **** tracks that looked huge. Judging from the size of the tracks I would say the darn thing weighed in the neighborhood of 75#'s. However, knowing the tracks were made about 2 days ago and some melting has taken place, I know how the **** tracks got that big.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know how big wolves get elsewhere, but I think there was something like an almost 150# wolf taken recently up here... I think 146#...and there is a record 175# wolf taken back in 1944 (thanks Google!)


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

100% canine...not bear


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

These are bear tracks, an adult rear foot and a cub front foot:


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with K9, guess is a wolf or large dog. Most likely the latter... yotes you normally only get the front two nail prints and I'm sure it's near the same with a wolf.


----------

